# UFC 79: NEMESIS Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 79: NEMESIS*
Date: 12/29/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Main Card Bouts:*

Matt Hughes vs. Georges St-Pierre - *Interim UFC Welterweight Championship*
Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva
Rameau Sokoudjou vs. Lyoto Machida
Rich Clementi vs. Melvin Guillard
Sao Palelei vs. Eddie Sanchez

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Dean Lister vs. Jordan Radev
Luis Cane vs. James Irvin
Manny Gamburyan vs. Nate Mohr
Roan Carniero vs. Tony DeSouza
Doug Evans vs. Mark Bocek


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Ah so this is what a card worth purchasing looks like. Three solid bouts and time for improvement.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nice. Definately getting this one.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

i honestly hope hughes completely demolishes serra, wandy will own chuck ,and if sherk looses his appeal the BJ penn match will most likely end up as a LW title match, making 2 title matches and 1 ungodly awaited-for fight in one PPV. this ones shaping up to be the PPV of the year.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

This event is more stacked than the "Stacked" ppv.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Yay! Wanderlei vs Chuck and BJ vs anyone makes me happy


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

awesome card.

it kinda chaps my ass to see a card like this and then the main event of 78 is bisping vs evens.:confused03:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Guillard will ko Clementi in 2minutes, bit of a mismatch really.
Will Liddell really dig deep and go for a historic war or will he just go through the motions?
Penn i love watching him fight but who will he fight?
A reasonable card:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't wait to see Clementi beat Melvin. 

Solid card, and I seriously hope that Hughes smashes Matt Serra. Considering that Hughes is one of the greatest fighters ever, I'm quite confident that he'll regain his title, only to lose it to GSP in a rubber match.

Chuck should beat Silva, but given his last performance, I don't know. Still, Wanderlei swings wildly and leaves himself open. Chuck's a counterpuncher. 

Lister better not suck.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

^ imagine if Lister had standup. 

Chuck is made to fight strikers like Wandy, but then again his style was perfect for sloppiness like Jardine. 

I got a feeling Serra takes this fight on the feet, just a hunch nothing analyzed.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Hughes will immediately take this fight to the ground, and work his magic. Hughes is difficult to submit, and has good top positioning. Serra hits like a truck, so Hughes would be stupid to stand with him, since Hughes' stand-up is terrible. Still, Hughes is crafty, and will find a way to win. 

Lister, with striking and a gas tank, would be dangerous. Vera was right when he said that Lister was lazy as hell and is wasting his talents.


----------



## lazer (Apr 8, 2007)

i hope Serra spits on Hughes after killin him.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG /creamself


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

wafb said:


> This event is more stacked than the "Stacked" ppv.:thumbsup:


And hopefully more knockouts than "Knockout."


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I will be happy to see Serra knock Hughes out, but that is unlikely. I also see Hughes relentlessly taking Serra to the ground, giving him no chance to stand up with him.
I like Lister in his fight. I don't know much about Radev, but I don't think he's really UFC caliber from what I do see.
I would like to see Chuck make a comeback, starting with Wanderlei. I like Wandy, but I'd hate to see Chuck lose 3 in a row.
I don't care who B.J. is fighting. I would love to see someone like Nate Diaz make a breakthrough career-defining performance by beating Penn. I'd only see it as a decision win though because I couldn't see Penn getting subbed or knocked out by any LW off the top of my head.
Melvin should have no trouble putting "no love's" lights out superfast.
As for Doug Evans, I'm excited to see him follow up his performance against Huerta with a win against whomever. 
DeSouza and Carneiro will be a great BJJ match, and I predict 3 rounds of non-stop rolling. Can't see it going any other way. If DeSouza doesn't get a decision, he'll get an early submission.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow this card goes from good to great to amazing to great to decent to meh. Now it seems Liddell/Wandy, BJ fighting and Rodrigo/Kongo are all either being pushed into 2008 or just not happening. Now the only decent fight on is Serra/Hughes and I'm not exactly shitting myself with anticipation for that one. Seriously, whats going on!?!?


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

raise01: Hollllly shiiit! raise01:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

davidm724 said:


> And hopefully more knockouts than "Knockout."


I'm sure every PPv will have at least more Knockouts then UFC: Knockout


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Wtf*

Aight we all have wanted to see Chuck and Wand fight, but this is a stupid move by Dana. First off, the original reason he wouldn't let Wand fight Chuck was because he "needs to get a few more wins under his belt" after Wand lost to CroCop (a heavyweight) and Henderson. Now chuck's had his ass handed to him twice so that legitimizes the fight? I love Chuck and all, but this fight is coming at a terrible time. If Chuck loses, he's done in the UFC. If Wand loses, who's he going to fight? It's hard for him to have an exciting fight after this unless you pitch him against Shogun (whom he won't fight). They should have had a Tito and Wand rematch, that way when Tito gets knocked out Dana won't have to deal with his ass anymore. I'm also excited to see BJ Penn fight again, but I dont think there's anyone that can really challenge him unless they give him the GSP rematch but I dunno which weight class he's fighting at. As for Serra and Hughes, I hope Serra knocks out or submit's Hughes, but I'm not so certain that he can.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

rufio.e0 said:


> If Chuck loses, he's done in the UFC.


I don't see Chuck's career as being "over" if he loses to Wandy. I don't even think a loss to Houston Alexander would be the end of his career. I'm not a big Chuck-fan, and I believe this also goes for Cro Cop and others who are in a horrible slump. That's all it is to me, a slump. It looks really, _really_, _*REALLY*_ bad, but by no means is it the end of a career unless the fighter decides it's over. I think in this situation, Chuck and Mirko need to take some time to train and fully prepare themselves mentally before fighting again. If they lose then, maybe their time in the UFC is over. I'd really hate to see that happen, but that's my take on the subject.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I wish I could agree with you, but I just don't see any real repeat losers still in the UFC. Like when Tito was coming back and fought Vitor Belfort. since then, we haven't seen vitor. Baroni lost twice... he's gone. the numbers go on and on. Aside from The Ultimate Fighter 4 cast, there haven't been real repeat losers asked to return. If I were to cite an exception it'd be BJ Penn and the only reason they kept him around is because in both losses (GSP and Hughes) he was arguably ahead on the score cards until he gassed. now we wanna see what he can do if he's in shape. Plus I think Dana is kinda a dick about fighter's careers... when Tanner couldn't beat Franklin he said it was over. etc.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

this card is gonna be freaking amazing, im gonna be locked in my house with a few cases of beers come time for this match.


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

glad chuck/silva fight is happening... finally, but somehow it doesn't seem to be as interesting... silva looks like a hungry coyote by the way...


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

I think everyone in this thread is underestimating Serra. Serra is a good fighter, everyone is already saying he doesn't have a chance against hughes or it's unlikely he'll win. He beat GSP. Sure GSP was probably a little off his game, but still...HE BEAT HIM. Don't worry im a GSP SUPER FAN, so that's hard to say for me. He was also ULTIMATE FIGHTER season champion. I know, it apparently means nothing cuz they're "washed" up but Give Serra some credit, you can tell by the way he talks and the way he trains, he knows what he's doing strategy wise and what's to say after this win, he doesn't train his ass even harder to beat the shit out of Hughes cuz he hates him that much more. I think it's possible that Hughes is gonna be over confident and lose. It's like going for the title all over again, except this time if he loses, he'll have to face hughes being a big douchebag to him and rubbing it in his face which GSP would not have.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hughes is respectable after he wins fights, I hope he embarrasses Serra though. Serra is always saying Hughes is a jerk and cocky yet Serras the one who has been running his mouth the whole time, he needs to be shut up and Hughes is JUST the guy to shut him up.


----------



## tyler_durden (Oct 11, 2007)

I am pulling for Clementi for sure. Standing or on the ground Rich can win this fight.


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> I don't care who B.J. is fighting. I would love to see someone like Nate Diaz make a breakthrough career-defining performance by beating Penn. I'd only see it as a decision win though because I couldn't see Penn getting subbed or knocked out by any LW off the top of my head.


Nate Diaz beating B.J. Penn? :confused02: 


:laugh:


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i think the result of the hughes/serra fight is all down to hughes' gameplan. if he goes out there looking for his dream knockout like he did against gsp he's gonna be in trouble. sure, hughes has only been knocked out once in his career, but that's because in all his other fights he was looking to take it to the ground.

i'm glad liddel/silva will finally happen, the win is vital for both fighters. if both fighters are on top form both physically and mentally then this could truely go either way.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I gotta agree with Liam. Matt Hughes has been talking about getting a friggin' knockout like it's some big career goal, but the fact that seems to be escaping him... is that as an elite ground-and-pound fighter that has been improving his striking he should be using those strikes to take the fight to the ground. If he is going to base his gameplan on his striking ability, he's moving away from his niche and far more likely to fail. Serra has proven time and time again that he has decent standup, albeit not fantastic... but more proven that Hughes's standup. Serra's got a good chance in this fight either way... as long as he can avoid taking any big damage from the bottom position.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

PLEASE FOR SOME REASON MAKE THIS LIDDELL-SILVA A 5 ROUND FIGHT!!

3 rounds just isn't enough and i couldn't bear it if this went to a decision!


----------



## Hackman (Oct 24, 2007)

@ looney liam

During the TUF hughes VS serra, hughes did comment about him only having "2 or 3 fights left". Is its possible that he is almost giving him a scape goat for the Randy C method of announcing retiring end of the fight ?

If hughes was to win he would continue, but if he lost, why would he fight 2-3 more and not even got a title shot to "go out on a high note". 
Hughes also made a comment about "50% of the fight is mental" (not an exact quote) and this leads me to think that he is almost talking himself out of winning..
But again, maybe this is all part of the "mental game" knowing it would all get back to serra to make him think differently.

I think it is more interesting leading up to the fight within a day or 2 before bets should be made to which way this card will go.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumb02: this should be SWEET. PPV of the year:thumb02:


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

did they take away the bj penn bout?

if they did im gonna be pissed lol


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah it looks like they did... that sucks.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

BJ Penn is fighting in January. It was part of Dana's announcemnt on his press conf few days ago.. Just waitng for opponent..


----------



## pureredwhiteblu (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Nick_V03*



Nick_V03 said:


> Hughes is respectable after he wins fights, I hope he embarrasses Serra though. Serra is always saying Hughes is a jerk and cocky yet Serras the one who has been running his mouth the whole time, he needs to be shut up and Hughes is JUST the guy to shut him up.


Although Nick is a redsox's fan, I have to agree with him. Hughes is a 9x WW champion and future Hall-of-Famer. Matt doesn't trash talk or insult his opponent like Serra has. I have no respect for Serra, and he's an embarassment to the UFC. He actually will be in my town, Castle Rock, CO, tomorrow for a BJJ clinic. Funny thing is, he's charging $115 for the clinic. I'd rather pay the $40 for ppv and watch Hughes' clinic of ground N pound. Go Hughes ! and Go Rockies 2008! :thumb01:


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

pureredwhiteblu said:


> Although Nick is a redsox's fan, I have to agree with him. Hughes is a 9x WW champion and future Hall-of-Famer. Matt doesn't trash talk or insult his opponent like Serra has. I have no respect for Serra, and he's an embarassment to the UFC. He actually will be in my town, Castle Rock, CO, tomorrow for a BJJ clinic. Funny thing is, he's charging $115 for the clinic. I'd rather pay the $40 for ppv and watch Hughes' clinic of ground N pound. Go Hughes ! and Go Rockies 2008! :thumb01:


Another Serra hater... I don't see how Serra has lost the respect of so many people. Is it the voice? The loudness? If you listen to what he says, he's a great coach, and a respectable fighter. He cares about his fighters, which Hughes has proved himself to do the opposite. Hughes is more concerned about winning than he is about his fighters actually learning something. Maybe Serra got lucky against GSP. But you have to respect the fact that he _beat_ GSP. Serra has a damn good resume, even though it may not be as impressive as Hughes'. Take a close look at who he's fought and how three of his four losses were by decision against Karo, BJ, and Din Thomas. That's respectable. His loss to Shonie Carter's infamous spinning backfist, was a horrible shame. I just don't see how Serra is an "embarassment" to the UFC.


----------



## pureredwhiteblu (Jul 9, 2006)

The reasons why I don't like Serra:
1.He talks about how much Hughes is a dick. This is so unwarranted. Matt Hughes is a 9x WW Champion. He doesn't trash talk, he lets his fights speak for themselves. 

How many highlights does UFC have of Hughes; albeit, some are with Hughes on the negative end.(ie GSP KO and Penn RNC). And how many highlights does UFC have of Serra? There is only one, compliments of Shonie Carter. Now I understand maybe some of this trash talk from Serra has something to do with hyping up the fight. After all, Serra is not only an athlete,but a business man as well.

2.But I think another reason is that Serra is just scared. This is his first Title defense, and second title fight. If he loses, then everyone will know that he was just a fluke. It's one thing to become a champion. It's something totally different to defend that title over and over and over again. That, my friend, is a Hall-of-Famer. Serra is not that caliber type of fighter. GSP will be, eventually, but not Serra. 

If anyone has been a dick, it's been Serra. He has been directly insulting Hughes. The best quote on the show is when Hughes said on Ep.1. "I have nothing against you. I am not the one talking bad about you." I will give Serra this. He speaks his mind, but so do fools. He's not a straight shooter. He talks out of both sides of his mouth, and behind peoples' back. He doesn't have much character or Integrity. When his boy on TUF 6 had to leave, Serra was coddling him. Buddy this,and Buddy that. It was so pathetic. Then, behind his back, Serra was trash talking his own friend. Not much of a coach if you ask me.

This drama between these guys started during TUF 4 Comeback. Hughes was scheduled to fight GSP. He likes GSP, and like most guys, teases people. He was just having fun, and maybe trying to get into GSP's psyche. Serra, the GSP nuthugger that he is, got all mad about it.

Serra also got bent out of shape with one of Hughes' coaches' comment about Royce Gracie.

For someone who tries to look confident and together, Serra sure gets bent out of shape easily. It's probably because he's insecure. He feels like he has to prove himself.

To Hughes, that is just so much fun. He knows he's in Serra's head, so he already has won the fight.

Serra is trying to give Hughes a little bit of his own medicine. It's working to an extent, but it won't change the outcome of the fight in December. Hughes will go right through Serra, and I won't be surprised if Hughes incorporates Shonie's move as well. 

Hughes is just pissed that his team is losing fights. He's really competitive and he doesn't accept defeat. He can't even say the word "Lose". Beginning of the season, he said, "I didn't come here...not to win"

So say what you will about Hughes. He is used to it. People hate him because he has been on top for sooo long and because he proclaims his faith in God. 

Enough said....


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Pish-posh. 
In order to make a good point with comparisons, you should probably include the obvious faults on *both* sides. Allow me to fill in the blanks.

1. Hughes was very blatantly playing mind games with not only Serra, but Scarola as well. Now, this was before we knew Scarola was a total puss. At this time, he was the loyal friend to Matt Serra, who was approached by Matt Hughes, who said he wanted him on his team. He planted his little seed in Joey's head, and Serra made sure to pick him first. As soon as Joey walked away, Hughes made it clear that he had no intention of picking Joey. It was a big funny joke to him, and he just had such a good time playing his little mind games. That's like something high school cheerleaders do to the try-out cheerleaders because that's what bitches do.

2. Who cares about highlights. Live in the now, buddy. Serra may be older than most up-and-comers, but he still has potential. Maybe he can't cut it as a top tier fighter, but he has respectable ability. His ability got him through TUF, earned him a shot at the title, and pulled off an impressive win over GSP.

3. So what if he "coddled" Joey when he was pussing out. Did you listen to their whole issue? Joey was his best man at his wedding. He's like a brother to Serra. Serra did everything he could to get him on the show because Joey really wanted the opportunity. If Joey decided to leave the house, he'd have NO career in MMA. He'd be a disgrace to the sport. As a businessman, Serra could not keep him at his gym. So, Serra gives him an ultimatum... leave and lose your job at the gym, or stay and tough it out for a few more weeks. Joey made the decision to throw every aspect of their relationship down the drain. Not only did he lose his job, he lost Serra's respect as a fighter and as a man. He tried to talk Joey out of committing professional suicide. Think of it that way. 

4. Don't get me started on Laimon. He was being a prick, and he got what was coming to him. Serra stood up for Gracie, because Gracie Jiu-Jitsu is Matt Serra's background, and it's where he got his black-belt. Surely, after 15 or so years of acquaintanceship with the Gracies, he has the utmost respect for the family and for what they've done for MMA. When Laimon disrespected Royce Gracie, Serra stood up not only for Royce, but for the whole family, Gracie JJ, and himself. He showed Laimon some justified disrespect. Somewhere in his rant against Laimon, he even showed Hughes a good deal of respect for beating Royce. That shows both character and integrity. He put aside their own rivalry to show Hughes respect.

5. "I didn't come here...not to win" -- Did he come here...not to coach? You're right, he's pissed off because his guys aren't winning. He's pissed off because his guys aren't listening. Why aren't they listening? They seem to have lost a lot of respect for him as a coach, and he's already given up on them. The only reason why he hasn't walked out on them is because it would be a horrible career move... for HIM. The way I look at it (and that may just be me), it's all about him. It's not about his fighters. That's where he screwed up as a coach. 

I'll leave it at that. Sorry to everyone for making this so long, but like I said, I was just filling in the blanks.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see Melvin fight!


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

all i want to see is some good fights i havent seen too many well balanced fights lately i would want chuck to win but if he puts in a good fight that is all i care about.As goes for matt hughes vs serra i fink that hughes wont let him stand for more that 5 seconds at a time which will end in a hughes decision/tko/submission but definetly some form of hughes gorund work.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't wait to see the 2 main event fights...should be pretty f'n epic.


----------



## Poland (Dec 31, 2006)

davidm724 said:


> I don't see Chuck's career as being "over" if he loses to Wandy. I don't even think a loss to Houston Alexander would be the end of his career. I'm not a big Chuck-fan, and I believe this also goes for Cro Cop and others who are in a horrible slump. That's all it is to me, a slump. It looks really, _really_, _*REALLY*_ bad, but by no means is it the end of a career unless the fighter decides it's over. I think in this situation, Chuck and Mirko need to take some time to train and fully prepare themselves mentally before fighting again. If they lose then, maybe their time in the UFC is over. I'd really hate to see that happen, but that's my take on the subject.


Slumps can occur, but sometimes with a fighter who is getting a little older, I wonder if they're starting to slip. Randy C.'s the exception for sure, but this could just be a slump for Chuck. I watched his 2nd fight with Ortiz last night again, and chuck got tagged by Ortiz a couple times in that one - he ended up of course TKO Ortiz, but getting hit a couple times, making mistakes- those cost more against someone like Rampage. I think in his fight against the Dean, he seemed to sort of lack confidence. I don't think he really lost too bad, but Dean definately tore that leg of Chuck's up. 

David, where in Alaska are you? Do you train? Just curious.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

can some1 email/call/txt/send a letter/talk/wat ever way - to dana 2make the chuck / wandy fight a special 5rnd match ! pls dana or some1 , do it for every 1's sake !!


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

This event is going to be great, Wand Silva vs Chuck is the fight I want to see the most, the Serra vs Hughes fighting will be awesome too but I think I like the other fight better. Why you guys want a 5rounds bout for wanderlei and chuck if these two fighters have full potential to finish the fight before the 2nd round ends, I personally don't expect the fight to take more than 2 rounds. 



OT:


rufio.e0 said:


> = Like when Tito was coming back and fought Vitor Belfort. since then, we haven't seen vitor...


After all the happened with his sister, do you really think that it is time for him to think about fighting in the UFC? Don't think so.


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> i honestly hope hughes completely demolishes serra.


I agree 100% Serra is talking too much shit..


----------



## UFCNewbie (Nov 7, 2007)

the guy chuck is fighting looks huge? whats his record?


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

UFCNewbie said:


> the guy chuck is fighting looks huge? whats his record?


31-7-1 and chuck's taller... wandy is just stocky.



mma17 said:


> I can't wait to see Melvin fight!


I can. The fight goes to the ground... he loses.

Serra and Hughes is an interesting match-up since Hughes' BJJ didn't look so good against Penn and Serra's stand up is looking a whole lot better.

Chuck & Wandy = instant classic. can't wait

I also am really looking forward to seeing Dean Lister back in the octagon. Boogey Man is gonna get you!

Finally, I wanna see how Manny holds up in there. That dude is so intense he makes a fight no matter what.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wandy vs Chuck would've so ruled in 2004.

Dean coming back is good shit, but let's hope that he worked on his cardio.

Rich Clementi is being overlooked in the Melvin fight. He has all the tools to defeat him.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

This is the best named UFC PPV ever!!! :thumb02:


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Well it's named better than calling it "validation" and not "validating" either fighter on the main card.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Not on the topic of the card, but if the final posters don't have Chuck and Wandy on them, I'm going to be pissed. I'm going to steal one from one of the local restaurants or bars anyways, but I just won't be happy about it.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well then... 

*Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou* vs. *Lyoto Machida* has been inked for UFC 79!

Yes, this card is pretty f'n epic.

:thumb01:


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

this card looks beast if they get another huge fight itd be just wow


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Sokky/Machida official! This card officially rocks.. yet again!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a feeling all the hype behind Chuck/Wandy is going to leave everyone very disappointed. There's no way their fight is going to live up to the epic hype. To echo Damone, this would have been awesome in 2004, but I see this being a big let-down. I'm a fan of both fighters, but I'll have to say Wandy by TKO in the 1st. Sorry guys.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Sokoudjou vs Machida makes this the best looking card of the year (pre-event). Either guy will move right to the front of the LHW line, giving us a legitimate contender in that division.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> Sokky/Machida official! This card officially rocks.. yet again!


Oh boy, this might be the best card ever... No need to bitch about UFC 78 when they'll follow up with this one month later.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

The addition of Sokky makes this card a must. Hughes/Serra should be okay, I don't really like either guy though. Liddell vs Wandy will either be epic or epicly suck. But this should be good. I don't like watching Machida fight, but I can not deny he is very technical. Lets see if Sokky is a 2-hit wonder or if he is for real. I wanna see some JUDO!!!!
WAR SOKKY,HUGHES,WANDY!!!!!!!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Unholy FD3S said:


> im glad to see Doug Evans back


Me too. I'm hoping to see Doug pull off an impressive win and secure another fight or two in the UFC.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

man I really need serra to win this one for me


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

This card has the potential to be really awesome and it also has the potential of being very average. Liddell vs Silva could be good but if Liddell shows his weak chin it could be over really quick. I don't have high hopes for an exciting main event. I just don;t think Sera is in the same class as Hughes or GSP (even though he had a freak win over GSP). Sera is too slow and really a bit sloppy with his take downs and his ground game. And then there's the aspect of listening to Joe Rogan all night!!!! He's getting worse. And is it just me or does Mike Goldberg stare at Joe Rogan in an uncomfortably "admiring" fashion??? What's the story with that?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

There is no story, Goldie's been doing that for the longest time now.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> There is no story, Goldie's been doing that for the longest time now.


So what are you saying?


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

tripster said:


> This card has the potential to be really awesome and it also has the potential of being very average. Liddell vs Silva could be good but if Liddell shows his weak chin it could be over really quick. I don't have high hopes for an exciting main event. I just don;t think Sera is in the same class as Hughes or GSP (even though he had a freak win over GSP). Sera is too slow and really a bit sloppy with his take downs and his ground game. And then there's the aspect of listening to Joe Rogan all night!!!! He's getting worse. *And is it just me or does Mike Goldberg stare at Joe Rogan in an uncomfortably "admiring" fashion???* What's the story with that?


i notice that too, i think hes just a looney toon....having said that i can't wait for fkin event!


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

*Ufc 79*

is it just me or am i the only won not as stoked as i should be 

i mean for whats confirmed at least

lets see we have 

Serra vs Hughes.....i really cant bear to watch TUF this season....and its been so long since a WW title match....im losing any interest in it

Chuck vs Wandy....now this i thought i would be drooling over.....sure its faded a little....but it should still be monumental......that being said im still gonna watch it....but really i dont care who wins 

machida vs soko....although im looking forward to seeing my boi machida duke it out with soko....there really hasnt been any hype over this one....this will definately solidify machida as a contender if he wins this fight


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, my buddies and I got pretty uncomfortable just watching Goldie's longing stares in Rogan's eyes. I bet in his mind they are on a moonlit beach having intimate conversations about all that goes on in the UFC, except for Sherk testing positive, Randy resigning and anything else negative that happens.

They need to bring Jim Brown back for one event, just to slap Goldberg around if he keeps doing that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

tripster said:


> So what are you saying?


I thought I was pretty clear. It's something that Goldie has been doing for a while. That's pretty easy to understand, I think. 

Hughes vs Serra has the makings to be a long fight. It'll probably go the 5 rounds, and I see Hughes' hand being raised, since his conditioning is top notch and his top game is great, too. Serra's takedown defense sucks, his takedowns suck, and his jitz is more suited for grappling competitions. He hits hard, sure, but I think Hughes is going to take this fight straight to the ground.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> I thought I was pretty clear. It's something that Goldie has been doing for a while. That's pretty easy to understand, I think.
> 
> OK, just checking. I guess my real question was "why is he doing it?" Do you have any insight on the subject?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

*What is/should be The Main Event of UFC 78*

Which fight should be the main event. I mean Hughes vs Serra is the title fight. But everyone wants to see Chuck vs Wandy. To be honest Chuck vs Wandy is w/o a doubt the bigger fight IMO and should defiantly be the main event.

Thoughts?

Does anyone know which one is the Main event.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I was thinking about this as well and i agree with everything you said but I think Hughes/Serra will be the main event just beacuse it is a title fight.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't you mean UFC 79? The Serra and Hughes fight is a title fight. But I want to see the Chuck/Wandy fight more.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Which fight should be the main event. I mean Hughes vs Serra is the title fight. But everyone wants to see Chuck vs Wandy. To be honest Chuck vs Wandy is w/o a doubt the bigger fight IMO and should defiantly be the main event.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Does anyone know which one is the Main event.


The title fight should be the main event. It's the right thing to do. Hughes was champion for what, like 1,000,000 years? Both he and Serra have main-evented before.

I think the title of this thread is going to confuse some people. Is there any way to change it?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

You mean UFC 79

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/25394-ufc-79-nemesis-discussion-thread.html


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn my bad thought I put 79


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd, you're one of my favorite posters, but I felt that this didn't deserve it's own topic, so I had to merge it with the 79 discussion super thread.

Also, to answer your question, I think title fights should always be the main event, so Hughes vs Serra.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyway but Vadalian Wandy vs Chuck is a fight that has been talked about for years. They tried to set it up 4 years ago. This thing is huge. I feel like it would be kinda weird to watch another big fight after it. 

Plus it should be the more exicting of the two fights.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's not a title fight, though. Hughes vs Serra is.

Hughes & Serra are both big UFC stars.

Nobody knows who the hell Wanderlei is.

Chuck's a huge star, but he's not fighting for a title and has lost his last two fights, therefore I don't think he deserves main event status right now.

Title fights should always be the main event. I don't give a shit what anyone says.

Wanderlei vs Chuck would've ruled in 04, where both men were at their greatest.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

hollando said:


> is it just me or am i the only won not as stoked as i should be
> 
> i mean for whats confirmed at least
> 
> ...


I'm rootin for Hughes cause I think he will give GSP a better fight. I'm rooting for Wandy because he will be a future LHW champ, and I'm rooting for Sokky cause he might be too. Those are 3 solid fights, and that is more than enough for me. This is more stacked than the stacked card already lol


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

While I disagree with you merging the threads Damone I respect your opinion and your the moderator so w/e you do a good job so I can't complain much.

I get that Hughes and Serra are also big stars and that they did the whole TUF build up with Hughes vs Serra. But If Wandy vs Chuck isn't the Main Event then they better not say it is the biggest fight in MMA history during the build up and during the show. I mean don't keep calling it that and then not put it as the main event. 

I guess my feeling is the way they keep talking about Wandy vs Chuck they should main event it since if it's the greatest fight in MMA history then It's the greatest fight on UFC 79.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's nothing personal, bbjd. I just felt that it needed to be merged. You do a good job, so keep up the swank posting, my friend.

I honestly wouldn't be shocked if Wandy vs Chuck is the main event.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hughes vs. Serra is a title fight, and has more than enough cache to hold down a PPV, with or without Chuck and Wandy on the card.
Liddell vs. Silva, as was said, is kinda past its best-before date anyway.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not saying Hughes vs Serra can't be a main event because honestly it is the best main event IMO since Henderson vs Jackson. But I think an arguement can be made that Wanderlei vs Chuck is a bigger PPV sell as the headline fight.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

i'd agree with that bbjd7


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> It's not a title fight, though. Hughes vs Serra is.
> 
> Hughes & Serra are both big UFC stars.
> 
> ...


Damone, do disrespect but I don;t understand this "moderator" status thing - what does it mean?

Anyway, perhaps Hughes vs Sera needs to be the main event if only because a title is on the line, but the reality is that most will be buying the PPV for the Liddell/ Silva fight. I would not be surprised to see this being one of the most bought PPV UFC's ever exactly because Silva is in the fight. I mean, who doesn't know Wanderlei Silva!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It means that I have the power to close threads, delete threads, edit threads, etc.

Silva's unknown to the casual fan. It'll sell because of Chuck Liddell. However, if Silva wins in spectacular fashion, then I expect the fans to really dig him. I'd love another Wandy reign of terror, actually. Don't really see it happening, but it would be nice. Hell, they need to sign Yoshida and do Wandy vs Yoshida 3. They did Nog vs Herring 3, so why not?


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking at it from a sheer logistical standpoint, it makes more sense for Hughes-Serra to be the main event. If Chuck-Wandy was the main event, there's a lot more uncertainty as to when the fight would actually start that night. What if Serra knocks Hughes out in the first? They have to be ready for that, but it could also go the entire 25 minutes, which means they would be warming up for an extra two rounds, which doesn't seem like a whole lot, but these guys have almost everything down to a science, so it can throw them off.

Also, the UFC hates putting prelims on the PPV card, as they plug the shit out of UFC on demand every single event. Putting the 5 rounder first means that they will more likely have to air some prelims, and therefore lose some money on UFC on demand purchases. If the title fight is last on the card, they can just end the show a bit early, like they've been doing fairly regularly lately without having to show any extra fights.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Silva is pretty well known Damone. I mean even the casual fan has heard Dana talk about him. He has been on Best Damn. Wandy headlined in the US. Also Liddell is a way bigger star in the Media than Hughes. I mean 10x as big even with the losses.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

not having a title fight as the main event devalues the title plus chuck has been beaten twice in two fights he has lost his main event status even if it was a number 1 contender fight(is it?) u still cant have it after the title fight.

When was the Chuck Wandy fight announced? niot too long ago compared to the fact the Serra Hughes fight was announced months ago


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> However, if Silva wins in spectacular fashion, then I expect the fans to really dig him. I'd love another Wandy reign of terror, actually. Don't really see it happening, but it would be nice.


Maybe I'm biased because I've been a big Wandy fan for so long, but I can totally see him going on another big streak in the UFC (especially with working with Xtreme Couture to get the dynamics of the cage down). 

I also don't think his losses are the big oracle, prophesying of "the end of Wandy" that everyone seems to think they are. Getting kicked in the head by CroCop is nothing to be ashamed of (especially when Wanderlei is the smaller fighter). And the loss to Henderson was a fantastic battle and Wandy almost had Hendo at the end of round 1 but it looked like his cardio wasn't up to par. In the 2nd round his hands were down, mouth open, etc. 

I think as long as Wandy gets his cardio up he'll be a powerful force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes! Cant Wait


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

My picks...

Matt Hughes - KO/TKO Round 2
Wanderlei Silva - KO/TKO Round 2
Ryoto Machida - Unanimous Decision
Melvin Guillard - KO/TKO Round 1
Dean Lister - Unanimous Decision
Tony DeSouza - Submission Round 3
Manvel Gamburyan - KO/TKO Round 1
Doug Evans - Judges Decision
Soa Palelei - KO/TKO Round 2


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

i just wathced UFC 77 for the first time (i did not have cable when it first aired) and Rogan said Chuck Wandy would take place only if chuck wom why the change of heart is Jardine injured or was he just used to try to get Chuck back on top


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

You mean 76 I think and honestly no one wanted to see Jardine get killed by Wanderlei. Wandy vs Chuck has been talked about so long that It just needs to happen. I mean it's a little late but not that late compared to some fights.

I mean they are still discussing Sakuraba vs Rickson and they both have one foot in the grave of there respective MMA careers.

Well actually Rickson MMA career is more smoke then anything to respect but you get the point.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah sorry 76, if chuck gets it handed to him which coming off two losses most people expect him too, do you think he will retire? 3 losses in a row to different opponents does not look good and even then at 37 getting back on the road to a title will be a long hard journey


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

My guess would be yes. But who knows. He would probably take some time off if he loses I mean 3 losses in a year is pretty bad. Come back mid to late 08 get a win against a guy he should beat maybe Tito and then retire.

But that's a random guess no inside info or anything.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Malkyboy said:


> yeah sorry 76, if chuck gets it handed to him which coming off two losses most people expect him too, do you think he will retire? 3 losses in a row to different opponents does not look good and even then at 37 getting back on the road to a title will be a long hard journey


I could see him going up a weight class. But, I really wouldn't be surprised to see him retire.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Liddell has always said he enjoys fighting and will fight anyone they put in front of him. The problem is this is not sound strategy for a top tier fighter like Liddell. He is coming off of two losses and really doesn't need another to end his career (retirement or otherwise). Honestly, I think this will be his toughest fight ever and the wrong time to take it. This game is just getting interesting for the fighters from a payoff perspective and it would be a shame to see Liddell loose out on millions if he stayed in the game for another 2 or 3 years. I'm looking forward to seeing the fight but I wish Liddell wasn't taking it now.


----------



## bhiller06 (Nov 21, 2007)

yea i think this card will be good... Here is a site that seems to have some good video of the previous PPV... MMA Mix-Up.com Your Complete Source for MMA


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

time for sokodju to shine

time for chuck to prove hes still the man

time for matt hughes to pack up and retire


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not a big Hughes fan at all but the more I analyze this matchup the less of a chance I think Serra has. I thought the same thing in the GSP fight and I know anything can happen but Hughes is going to come out and take Serra down and probably not take a whole lot of risks. I also think that Hughes is a lot bigger than Serra, I saw them standing next to each other yesterday on that Ultimate Fighter marathon and Hughes was much larger. Guillard should beat Clementi but Clementi could easily stand in for the initial flurry and find a way to get a TD and he is far superior to Guillard once the fight hits the floor, especially if he has top position. I have Chuck in the Wandy fight but I would love to see Wandy take it. This one should be really good.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with you about Hughes Serra, when a fighter starts calling out an oppenent as talking trash he usually gets a beating.


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

Haha Hughes would be SO pissed if he lost to Serra. I think Serra will win but hey not to say Hughes doesnt have an overwhelming chance.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

You guys can stop worrying about the UFC promting Serra/Hughes as the main event, since Serra is injured, his fight vs. Hughes is off only leaving Liddell vs. Silva for the main event.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

That is soo annoying but what can you do, its really short notice too, to get a replacement main event


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like the main event will be Liddell/ Wandy after all!


----------



## Carparama (Sep 24, 2007)

Hughes/Rush is HUGE.

I'm more excited for this than I was for Hughes/Serra anyway.

Awesome...!


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

GSP!!!

Titles coming back home.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

grappleowns said:


> **** you


You are a man who knows how articulate his thoughts well.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank God! GSP vs. Hughes MORE than saves this card! It's turned out better than before! Is a new poster coming out then?


----------



## EL LOCO (Nov 23, 2007)

HUGHS for the win:thumb03: Guillard....mmm hope he gets his motor mouth SHUT!!
Though it dose look like a good night, damn sometimes I hate living in Australia! Have to wait for the DVD.:thumbsdown:


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm torn over the recent announcement that GSP will be stepping in to fight Hughes. While this promises to be a great fight, it probably means that a Montreal UFC event will be put off yet again. I just don't see them holding a UFC in Montreal without GSP fighting. Dana White said he would be in Montreal in January with a UFC event. If GSP wins then he could have the title match against Sera in Montreal but with Sera's injusry and GSP fighting in late December, we won't probably see that fight for months. We Canadian UFC fans get shafted again! Dana, are you renegging on your promise?


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

tripster said:


> I'm torn over the recent aonnouncement that GSP will be stepping in to fight Hughes. While this promises to be a great fight, it probably means that a Montreal UFC event will be put off yet again. I just don't see them holding a UFC in Montreal without GSP fighting. Dana White said he would be in Montreal in January with a UFC event. If GSP wins then he could have the title match against Sera in Montreal but with Sera's injusry and GSP fighting in late December, we won't probably see that fight for months. We Canadian UFC fans get shafted again! Dana, are you renegging on your promise?


I'm Canadian and im aruging against your point. Say it was originally going to be serra vs hughes.. and the winner faces gsp. GSP wouldn't fight till april at the very least against Hughes or Serra, and if UFC was going to montreal as you claim in January, GSP wouldn't be on the card anyways... he's first in line for a title fight and a champion rarely fights another opponent 1 month after winning or defending a title. In the same breath, Dana claims to bring the UFC to Canada a bunch of times because it was origianlly thought that GSP was going to beat serra.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

tripster said:


> I'm torn over the recent announcement that GSP will be stepping in to fight Hughes. While this promises to be a great fight, it probably means that a Montreal UFC event will be put off yet again. I just don't see them holding a UFC in Montreal without GSP fighting. Dana White said he would be in Montreal in January with a UFC event. If GSP wins then he could have the title match against Sera in Montreal but with Sera's injusry and GSP fighting in late December, we won't probably see that fight for months. We Canadian UFC fans get shafted again! Dana, are you renegging on your promise?



The January event UFC 80 is in Newcastle, England altho it is the 2nd(i think) of Jan unless there is a another UFC in late Jan or another Fight Night an event Canada looks doubtful.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

DiamondDash2k said:


> I'm Canadian and im aruging against your point. Say it was originally going to be serra vs hughes.. and the winner faces gsp. GSP wouldn't fight till april at the very least against Hughes or Serra, and if UFC was going to montreal as you claim in January, GSP wouldn't be on the card anyways... he's first in line for a title fight and a champion rarely fights another opponent 1 month after winning or defending a title. In the same breath, Dana claims to bring the UFC to Canada a bunch of times because it was origianlly thought that GSP was going to beat serra.


I don't think we are arguing, really. I think we are saying the same thing. Dana White said in an interview on Fight network that he would be coming to Canada with UFC in a January event and said that the city would most likely be Montreal. Anyway, my point was that we won't be seeing a UFC event in Canada till probably the second half of 2008.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> Thank God! GSP vs. Hughes MORE than saves this card! It's turned out better than before! Is a new poster coming out then?


WHAT?!

This was one of the best cards we've ever seen BEFORE the Serra/GSP change. I think a lot of people would agree that while Hughes v Serra has draw from TUF... it isn't the fight most anticipated. Silva v Liddell is huge (even though it would have been bigger in their prime), especially after Chuck's failed attempt to meetup with Wandy in Pride (that meeting was thwarted courtesy of Rampage). A lot of people have been looking forward to seeing Sokoudjou in the UFC and Machida is a fantastic opponent for him. The Boogey Man's return should also be exciting. I could go over EVERY fight I want to see and why... but changing Serra for GSP did very little in the ways of attracting me to the event.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone else thinks that this is the worst time for putting Chuck vs Wand fight? I mean they should be fighting each other in their best, not worst time of career...
I just don't feel the hype...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Liddell vs Wandy would've ruled in 04, when they were both at their best. Now, it just seems like we're getting to see an old porn stars flabby boobies for the very first time. The hype is gone.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

sjbboy38 said:


> the date says 12/23/2007......but the banner says 12/29/2007....which one is it??


It's Dec. 29.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I have trouble believing the Liddell and Wandy are washed up. And I'm not saying it to be disagreeable. It was only a year ago that Liddell capped off a string of 7 straight wins. Wandy is only 31 years old! I don't know???.. If both guys are committed to their training I still see them being top contenders in the LH's. I must say it is interesting and educational to read others opinions on this.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Wandy by ko in 2nd rd / Gsp by ko in 2nd rd / sokky by split decision 

this is should b a card for the ages. i wanna fast forward to the 29th. some1 pass the "click" remote ..


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

I mean, Chuck was sopoused to fight Wandy, after defeating Jardine. Since he has lost to him, how can he still fight with Wandy? That sucks.


----------



## tyler_durden (Oct 11, 2007)

> Guillard....mmm hope he gets his motor mouth SHUT!!



I am pretty sure he will. Rich is better than Melvin on the ground, and if I remember correctly, he already knocked Melvin out in a kickboxing match. I hope the odds are against Rich so I can make a lot of points.


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

*predictions?*

man, i dont see how anyone can question wanderlei silva in this fight... i think its gonna be a cut and dry ass whoopin delivered on chuck liddell...

i watched those ufc 79 nemesis videos on ufc.com, lol they lean hard toward liddell... the ufc needs this win to keep a star of theirs alive, but ne ways, they show some of wandy's first fights in ufc, tito, BOGUS ass decision, come on we all know that one, and vitor belfort, he got fucked up, still a n00b... but lets look at the one that matters... rampage jackson... beast of a ******* man, whooped liddell's ass twice, semi-recently too... and thats one of liddell's toughest opponents even... in that same time period silva DOMINATES him not once, but twice, hard.

sorry to rant on that one, but silva KO second round, if not first... watch

ne ways, on to the other fights, was really lookin forward to serra v hughes... i think huges would have fucked him up, but hey, im a huge gsp fan so all good... dont know enough about serra to call the rematch, but im hopin gsp wins... sokodojou or whatever by KO other fights are all who cares fights


----------



## MMAEXPERT (Dec 3, 2007)

my predictions are:


Liddell by knockout....im not too sure but thats what i want to happen

GSP by knocout......im pretty confident because in their last fight hughes literally couldnt touch pierre

sokoudjou by knockout cause he knocked out ricardo arona in the first round

radev cause his name sounds cooler lol.....i dont know enough about either fighter to come up with a prediction on this fight

Guillard by knockout cause he knocked out rick davis and gabe ruediger

Manny by decision cause from what iv seen he doesnt really finish people he just beats their ass

i dont know anything about carniero or desouza so i cant say

eddie sanchez i dont why i just have a feeling......he must be good cause the ufc put crocop up against him

and i know nothing about evans or bocek so again i have nothing to go off of


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

MMAEXPERT said:


> my predictions are:
> 
> 
> Liddell by knockout....im not too sure but thats what i want to happen
> ...


Carniero and DeSouza will be a BJJ clinic. I'm guessing DeSouza wins by sub in the second.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

My guesses right now (I may still change my opinion though):

St.Pierre by TKO
Silva by decision
Machida by decision


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

GSP by tko
Silva by tko
Machida b decision


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree with both of you guys, Couch, and Negation. Except if Silva wins by TKO, I hope it's late in the third! It's gonna be a war.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

davidm724 said:


> I agree with both of you guys, Couch, and Negation. Except if Silva wins by TKO, I hope it's late in the third! It's gonna be a war.


I didn't really think of it before but, we have the two greatest champions ever in the LHW division... and its a non title fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

MMAEXPERT said:


> my predictions are:
> 
> 
> Liddell by knockout....im not too sure but thats what i want to happen
> ...


Clementi's chin is solid, so I don't see a KO happening. if there was one, it'd be Guillard.

Also, how can you say you're an expert, and not know a thing about Roan & DeSouza?

Also, Arona & Machida are 2 totally different fighters.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

MMAEXPERT said:


> my predictions are:
> 
> 
> Liddell by knockout....im not too sure but thats what i want to happen
> ...


How about Liddell cause he knocked out couture? Couture and Wanderlei fight the same right?
You can't accurately predict fights comparing whos knocked out who, and if you do at least use equivalent fighters.
Machida is nothing like Arona and Clementi is much better then reudiger.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Where are you getting the fight card from?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

tripster said:


> Where are you getting the fight card from?


ufc.com or wikipedia for me


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

GMW said:


> ufc.com or wikipedia for me


Thanks, I've been checking out UFC.com regularly and only see three fights announced there. People seem to be talking about 5 or 6 fights already. Am I missing something?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

tripster said:


> Thanks, I've been checking out UFC.com regularly and only see three fights announced there. People seem to be talking about 5 or 6 fights already. Am I missing something?


huh, you're right, it is only three fights. check this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_79


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Good Lord*

"How about Liddell cause he knocked out couture? Couture and Wanderlei fight the same right?"

GOOD LORD your ignorant! I take it by the you talk, your a UFC fan. Probably never watched a good amount of pride in your life. (btw **** UFC, PRIDE FC LIVES ON) but silva and couture dont fight the same way at all. If this fight had happened 2 years ago like it was supposed to, wandy would have knocked out a star in his prime, now that its happening on the downfall of liddells career, wandy is gonna bury a UFC legend into retirement. when liddell loses, what use is he to the UFC. Most people watching this PPV dont even know who wandy is, i hear an astoudning amount of WHO is liddell fighting? WOW PEOPLE! try more like wanderlei silva is fighting who?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

joeyc1137 said:


> "How about Liddell cause he knocked out couture? Couture and Wanderlei fight the same right?"
> 
> GOOD LORD your ignorant! I take it by the you talk, your a UFC fan. Probably never watched a good amount of pride in your life. (btw **** UFC, PRIDE FC LIVES ON) but silva and couture dont fight the same way at all. If this fight had happened 2 years ago like it was supposed to, wandy would have knocked out a star in his prime, now that its happening on the downfall of liddells career, wandy is gonna bury a UFC legend into retirement. when liddell loses, what use is he to the UFC. Most people watching this PPV dont even know who wandy is, i hear an astoudning amount of WHO is liddell fighting? WOW PEOPLE! try more like wanderlei silva is fighting who?


Reread the post past that one sentence. And read what I quoted.


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

You can't accurately predict fights comparing whos knocked out who, and if you do at least use equivalent fighters.


aah  touche, touche... well tell us then, who do you think will win?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

joeyc1137 said:


> You can't accurately predict fights comparing whos knocked out who, and if you do at least use equivalent fighters.
> 
> 
> aah  touche, touche... well tell us then, who do you think will win?


I wouldn't be surprised either way but I picture Wanderlei coming out very wild and Liddell countering one and knocking him out. I agree with KDS13, that Wanderlei needs to come out like he did against CC the first time.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I personally don't see Wanderlei coming out wild after training with Couture. I think that Wanderlei has had an eye opener after losing his title, sick or not. So I think that Wanderlei is on the war path to redemption, where as Chuck is figuring out whether or not he's going to be a fighter or an actor.

It might sound harsh, but he lost to a TUFFer. I don't think that Wandy would lose to Jardine any day of any week. Also, Wandy looks like he did when he was in his early to mid 20s. He's in great shape, and I don't expect Chuck to shed his belly for this fight.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

This is a tough one to pick! I think it comes down to which one wants it most - and for me, I think that person is Wandy. Wandy by 3rd round TKO.

To Damone, maybe you should start a thread about fighter rankings in the UFC. The only thing sure is the champion, after that it's a free for all. I think it's time for the UFC to have some kind of official ranking of all fighters in their respective divisions.


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

elardo said:


> I personally don't see Wanderlei coming out wild after training with Couture. I think that Wanderlei has had an eye opener after losing his title, sick or not. So I think that Wanderlei is on the war path to redemption, where as Chuck is figuring out whether or not he's going to be a fighter or an actor.


Wanderlei is usually an intense striker and sometimes gets a little crazy, but is always the picture of perfectly calm... after a few months with couture imagine the calmness he will be able to keep in the ring at all times... after losing his title he will be pissed and will come back, with avengence after liddell


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

tripster said:


> To Damone, maybe you should start a thread about fighter rankings in the UFC. The only thing sure is the champion, after that it's a free for all. I think it's time for the UFC to have some kind of official ranking of all fighters in their respective divisions.


We did something similar not too long ago. Maybe in the near future.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Chuck vs. Wandy/ GSP vs Hughes*

...Obviously the headliner should be Chuck & Wandy, but I am really cool with GSP fighting Hughes again. GSP handed Matt's ass to him in UFC 65 with some killer stand-up. I don't think Matt wants to stand with George again, so I see Matt really going for the takedowns. This fight is a career pivot point for both GSP & Hughes.
...Chuck & Wandy...Iv'e blabbed to such about this 1. To be honest, I really wish these two had met years ago in their prime, it would have been an incredible war. Not to say that this fight won't be but both men are on the downside of their careers. Can't say there will be a highlight reel for either guy...Chuck losing the title...badly. Then Jardine surprised many. Wanderlie getting KO'd by Hendo, losing the Pride belt that was practically ingraved around his waist.
...One thing may determine a lot...Wanderlie's ringrust and also the cage factor. Been a long time since Wandy was in the Octagon. I think Chuck's gameplan should be to come right after Wanderlie like a raging bull throwing everything he's got cutting off the cage. i.e.(like Vitor Belfort did to Wandy, destroying him in like 20 seconds! With Wandy's ringrust, it might be the only way Chuck may can get the KO. If he let's Wandy get into his game, the Muay Thai clinch...those brutal knees...Chuck is gonna get put to sleep. Anyway...Just seeing these two finally meet is the most important thing to me. Not that important who wins...I'd take either...Chuck & Wandy are already MMA legends. Nice card...nice way to end the Year!


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone else think its about time that someone fresh gets a welterweight title shot. I mean there is too much depth in the welterweight division, for GSP and hughes to keep getting title shots. I mean both guys lost the title, won one fight and then got a title shot again. What happened to having to work your way back up the ladder. All i'm saying is theres too many other great and exciting welterweights that deserve a shot.


----------



## nodrog420 (Dec 7, 2007)

In my opinion, Silva will defeat Chuck. Chuck did not look very good fighting Keith. It could change, though. I strongly feel that GSP will take out Hughes. GSP looked very good against Kos and the same when he defeated Hughes. I bet he will bring the same game.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Keep in mind that he's not fighting the same Matt Hughes that decided to stand with him.


----------



## kody999 (Dec 7, 2007)

im glad that gsp stepped in to fight matt hughs. i wanted to see serra fight him because of the turmoil they had on the show but im sure they will eventually meet. i think gsp will win but it will be a war.chuck aganist silva is a fight i was hoping and waiting to see for a while even though chuck is coming off of 2 consecutive losses im sure he will be prepared for this fight and i hope he wins because if he dont win i think he will hang the gloves up.

GOOD LUCK CHUCK HAHAHA


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> Keep in mind that he's not fighting the same Matt Hughes that decided to stand with him.


It's hard to say how the GSP/ Hughes fight will go down. Thing is GSP is keeping a low profile, he's not blogging on his site and we're not hearing much from him - this tells me that he is going to be exceptionally mentally and physically prepared for this fight. In their last meet, GSP had a game plan that was perfect, similar to his preparation for Koscheck. Hughes, on the other hand, doesn't really bring ground-breaking innovation to his game plans - he's got raw talent and strength and that's his forte. I see this fight going down much the same as their last fight. GSP by TKO, second round.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

tripster said:


> It's hard to say how the GSP/ Hughes fight will go down. Thing is GSP is keeping a low profile, he's not blogging on his site and we're not hearing much from him - this tells me that he is going to be exceptionally mentally and physically prepared for this fight. In their last meet, GSP had a game plan that was perfect, similar to his preparation for Koscheck. Hughes, on the other hand, doesn't really bring ground-breaking innovation to his game plans - he's got raw talent and strength and that's his forte. I see this fight going down much the same as their last fight. GSP by TKO, second round.


So your justification for picking GSP is because he hasn't said anything? That doesn't make much sense. So if Matt Hughes had a daily "Dear Diary" session with his fans... he would be totally unprepared? I agree with you pick for the fight, just not the logic behind it.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> So your justification for picking GSP is because he hasn't said anything? That doesn't make much sense. So if Matt Hughes had a daily "Dear Diary" session with his fans... he would be totally unprepared? I agree with you pick for the fight, just not the logic behind it.


Listen man, I'm just saying that GSP is probably very dedicated to his training, hence the reason we've not heard anything from him. Why you being so confrontational with something you agree with?


----------



## §mokey (Jan 8, 2007)

GSP can win the rubber with Hughes then get another chance @ Serra
this could work out very well for him


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I really want GSP to beat Hughes, but I also want Hughes to meet Serra before Serra has a rematch with GSP. No matter what, if GSP beats Serra, I really want the Matts to meet to settle their little grudge. I was really worked up about that fight, and I refuse to say Hughes "won" on TUF until he beats Serra. 

I just watched GSP vs. Serra again, and I tried to find anything wrong with GSP, just in case something may have been affecting him. If he was not mentally 'sound' at the time, he didn't look like it at all. GSP looked solid. He never hesitated, or looked like he was uncomfortable in any way. I still say Serra just looked awesome that fight. Even if it was only three minutes, Serra won that fight hands down, and the 'lucky punch' argument is total shit. Serra was not throwing for the fences, and he was very methodical in his striking. He picked his shots, which were well calculated, and capitalized when he caught GSP.

Anyway, sorry about the old-news rant. I just continue to hear that Serra got lucky. I'm praying Serra gets to fight Hughes soon.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm hoping that Hughes fights Serra, too, so that Hughes can cave Serra's face in with elbows.

Man, Sokky vs Machida, Sokky vs Machida, Sokky vs Machida.

I am so pumped for this fight, because questions will be answered, and I say that the winner should be number 1 contender, since the LHW division is a mess, ranking wise.

Sokky has been awesome, has a great camp behind him, and has that jungle power.

Machida has been awesome, has a great camp behind him, and has that karate kid hairstyle power.

Bah, it's so hard to choose, but I've had a mancrush on LYOTO! longer, so I'll go with him.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I looked at this card again and I was like "wow." They really go all out to celebrate New Years. What was the card for last year's event like?

Also, I was really excited hearing that GSP will be fighting Hughes again ... but damn, I actually was looking forward to seeing the two Matts beat each other up.

Serra has heavy hands, good jitz, and is tough to finish. However, I haven't seen Serra submit any top fighter and I doubt he will be able to submit Hughes off his back - which is where Serra will probably be for most of the fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Serra's definitely a tough fighter, who has some really nice wins, and is damn near impossible to finish, but Hughes has great top positioning, great cardio, and will put Serra on his back.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

tripster said:


> Listen man, I'm just saying that GSP is probably very dedicated to his training, hence the reason we've not heard anything from him. Why you being so confrontational with something you agree with?


Oh I understood what you were saying, it's just a faulty assumption. Just because a fighter isn't blogging 4 weeks out from a fight doesn't mean he's staying dedicated. I'm not being confrontational, but I don't agree with you. I agree with your pick not your reason for it. I think GSP's takedown defense is too strong for Hughes and he obviously has the advantage in the stand-up. Hughes has been improving his standup but he should be using those improvements to compliment his takedowns. If Matt would use striking to cover his takedowns I think he'd have a better chance, but last time they met he tried to trade blows with GSP and I think that's a big mistake. Since I've seen no sign that he plans to change that gameplan, I'm still going with GSP.



Damone said:


> Sokky has been awesome, has a great camp behind him, and has that jungle power.
> 
> Machida has been awesome, has a great camp behind him, and has that karate kid hairstyle power.
> 
> Bah, it's so hard to choose, but I've had a mancrush on LYOTO! longer, so I'll go with him.


lol
Jungle Power vs. Karate Kid Hairstyle Power

I think if Machida wins he should get a title shot, but not necessarily Soko (just because lyoto has been taking so many fights in the UFC I think he's earned it).


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know, they probably wouldn't give Sokky a title shot, since this is his debut, though I think he deserves one, since he demolished 3 very solid LHW's (This is IF he beats LYOTO!).

LYOTO! of course deserves a title shot if he beats Sokky. Of course, Dana will probably bang his head on the desk. I, of course, would be all, "LYOTO! is getting a title shot? Swankness!"


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Lyoto vs. Sokky seems like something out of Street Fighter II.
Then again, so does Chuck vs. Wandy.

Any of them know how to throw hadoken, I wonder?


----------



## ufcbios (Dec 8, 2007)

*Chucks upcoming butt woopin*

I don't see Chuck beating Silva in this one. Chuck's fighting style may be to counterstrike but he has proved that when he get rocked, he goes down. Chuck as already got the money and fame that comes with the UFC, Silva is trying to make a name for himself in the UFC. I see Silva winning by TKO and Chuck riding off into the sunset. I made a fight card and a little breakdown of the fights on my site ufcbios.com if anyone is interested in checking out some pics and stuff. I am new to this board but it seems to be packed with good stuff. Nice to see so many people supporting mma! I train in BJJ and I'm excited to have so many more people to roll with now thanks to UFC's popularity.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Lyoto vs. Sokky seems like something out of Street Fighter II.



I knew I wasn't the only one who thought this!

I want the winner of this to fight the Winner of Chuck/Wand for a title shot and the loser to fight Shogun.

Do what you will with Forrest/Jardine/Rashad(although I would like to see forrest take on Rampage)


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one who thought this!
> 
> I want the winner of this to fight the Winner of Chuck/Wand for a title shot and the loser to fight Shogun.
> 
> Do what you will with Forrest/Jardine/Rashad(although I would like to see forrest take on Rampage)


Chuck has lost his last two fights he should be no where near a title shot, should being the operative word. 

I'd love to see Forrest get a title shot tho.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> Chuck has lost his last two fights he should be no where near a title shot, should being the operative word.
> 
> I'd love to see Forrest get a title shot tho.


Okay, when I say the winner of the Chuck/Wand fight, I really mean Wand.
Too many contenders at LHW..........


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Okay, when I say the winner of the Chuck/Wand fight, I really mean Wand.
> Too many contenders at LHW..........


I think thats a really god thing it makes it more exciting, Chuck tooling evryone was getting dull.

I agree with you that Wandy should win. However it has been the year of the upset


----------



## ufcbios (Dec 8, 2007)

This Liddell vs. Silva fight would have been a hell of a lot better when they were both more relevant, like 2005. They dropped the ball with that one. As far as one of these guys getting a title shot, I think a win here and one more victory could put them in line. I see that mmaweekly has these guys rated pretty high though, the winner might get a shot. We all know that the UFC likes to whore the big name fighters out on the PPV sometimes, even when they come off a couple big losses.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> Oh I understood what you were saying, it's just a faulty assumption. Just because a fighter isn't blogging 4 weeks out from a fight doesn't mean he's staying dedicated. I'm not being confrontational, but I don't agree with you. I agree with your pick not your reason for it. I think GSP's takedown defense is too strong for Hughes and he obviously has the advantage in the stand-up. Hughes has been improving his standup but he should be using those improvements to compliment his takedowns. If Matt would use striking to cover his takedowns I think he'd have a better chance, but last time they met he tried to trade blows with GSP and I think that's a big mistake. Since I've seen no sign that he plans to change that gameplan, I'm still going with GSP.
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


My reasoning for picking GSP is that he always has a game plan designed for who he is fighting. I did say that but you seemed to have missed it. As for his last fight with Hughes, Hughes didn't want to stand and trade, he wanted to do what he always does, throw a combination right and left hook and then shoot for the take-down. That's how he got caught by GSP. GDP predicted he would be doing that and he caught Hughes with the kick. His gameplan for Koscheck was brilliant! Who would have thought to take the wrestler down - to take that chance. That's what GSP did, he put Koscheck in a position he was not used to or confortable with - on his back. This is the area that GSP has so improved his game...strategic preparation for the fighter he is facing.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btXhHjY73Jo There's no fooling Wandy.


----------



## dreamcrusher07 (Jan 24, 2007)

*79*

I really can't wait to see this card. Looking forward to the Ladell, Wandy fight. I'm worried Wandy won't be as good due to the drug testing in UFC. Also looking forward to the GSP v Hughes fight! Too bad it's not Serra. I just want to see that fight.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm gonna say Wandy takes his fight, although I do want to see Chuck be more impressive.
GSP will probably take his too, but likewise, I want Matt to give a good performance.

When can we bet on these?


----------



## rdglionheart (Dec 10, 2007)

*Wand Vs Chuck*

II think that wandy vs chuck is not going to be as good as every one thinks.both are coming from 2 losses....if i had to give an edge it will be to wandy.....in my opinion the fight will end in a decision.....watch.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I worry about Wandy not being able to use kicks on the ground. Those Pride rules really helped his game. I heard that Wandy trains with Couture now, so I expect Wandy to take it home against Lidell. I expect a knockout.

I don't know what to think about Hughes vs. GSP!!! I want Hughes to win, but I think GSP is a much bigger threat to Hughes than Serra is. I'm speaking stylewise. I don't like Serra, but he finished GSP fair and square as far as I saw. I still don't think that Serra's necessarily the "better fighter", but I think his style throws GSP off, where as I think Hughes wouldn't have a problem with Serra's style of fighting. Serra's a tough mamma jamma, but he's no Matt Hughes. 
And you know what they say, anyway... You're not a real champion until you defend your title for the first time.

So who knows...


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah i don't know anything about what type of condition wanderlei is going to be in for this fight, but chucks going to have to step his game up from his last couple of fights. even from the tito fight, cause trust me silva is no tito ortiz. i think everyone would agree on that. with all that being said i really like wanderlei in this fight but it is an almost must win for chuck. dana white loves to just toss the washed up fighters to the side, and although a loss wouldn't mean chuck is still a big draw it would put the ufc in a predicament of what to do with chuck. i mean that would have to really knock him down in title contention.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

If Chuck loses, then I don't know what they're going to do with him. Maybe fight some middle-ground LHW's? Retirement is the only thing I can really think of, or a try at HW.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Damone said:


> If Chuck loses, then I don't know what they're going to do with him. Maybe fight some middle-ground LHW's? Retirement is the only thing I can really think of, or a try at HW.


Chuck vs Vera, baby. Make it happen.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Rated said:


> Chuck vs Vera, baby. Make it happen.


Chuck, unfortunately, would have the same problems as everybody else with that Sylvia fellow. The healthy one, that is.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

i like chuck and wandy we all know that they are past their primes but they can still beat good bunch of top 10 lhw fighters. wandy's performance in the octagon isnt that good so i think chuck takes it.

i think machida wins this as well... I wont be surprise if he would ko soko..


----------



## ufcbios (Dec 8, 2007)

I read someone on one of these posts say that Silva wont do as well due to the drug testing policy in the UFC. Has that been an issue with him in the past? Or is that dude who posted that just a hater? I often wonder about many of these guys because they look like actors from the movie 300. There is no effective way to test for HGH yet so it is a possibility that many of these guys are taking it. Look at Sherk and Gracie. Well, not exactly the same, those idiots took something that stays in your body for up to a year, nandrolone. Pretty stupid......


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think the PRIDE guys look more ripped than the UFC guys, more the other way around. And I don't think Wanderlei's body looks unnatural. Of course that doesn't mean it's impossible that he's ever roided.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

im not sure what and who my picks are gonna be for this event......but i do know that this should be a fun card


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

That hyped me up big time! I don't know who to pick either, but I'll definately be rooting for Wandy, GSP and Machida


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell of a fight card cant wait for the Lyoto fight


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

*UFC 79 card complete*

From UFC.com



> UFC 79 Card Complete
> ULTIMATE FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIP® ANNOUNCES FINAL BOUTS FOR UFC 79: NEMESIS
> 
> LUIS CANE vs. JAMES IRVIN
> ...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry vandy, I had to merge this.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> Sorry vandy, I had to merge this.


Makes sense to me.

Jordan Radev vs. Dean Lister sounds interesting, considering the grappling skills they both have. I'm picking Lister, though, as long as he shows up 100 per cent.

Nice to see Irvin coming back, too. This Cane character he's fighting...anyone know much about him. All I know is that he's unbeaten and he's fought a bunch of guys I've never heard of.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lister should sub Radev, since Radev likes to take things to the ground. This looks like a really solid fight.

Roan vs DeSouza is very intriguing to me. They're both technical, and this could end up being a nice ground fight.

James Irvin is such an awful fighter. He must have incriminating pictures of Dana White & Joe Silva.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I am excited to see Evans fight again. Evans is a very cerebral fighter, and if he sees the holes in his opponent's game, I'm confident he'll stick to a solid gameplan. I think deSouza will sub Carniero late in the fight.


----------



## dreamcrusher07 (Jan 24, 2007)

*To the gentlemen that knows everything about steroids*

I'm definitely not a hater of Wandy, I love watching his fights. The steroid theory was something I heard. Thanks for the definitive answer on steroid usage. 

Anyway, I'm still hoping Wandy didn't lose anything in the transition. I'm excited to see this fight, I'm a big fan of both and I'm excited to see a Rampage v Silva card.

I don't like Hugh's, at least not his personality, but he's one of the best fighters I've seen in his weight class. That too we'll be an exciting fight.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

..Damone....exactly bro. I think Hughes will be looking for the takedown bigtime.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

priceless.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> priceless.


Wasn't that when hughes claimed he got kicked in the balls?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ..Damone....exactly bro. I think Hughes will be looking for the takedown bigtime.


That's easier said than done, as we saw in their last fight. Kos found that out the hard way, too.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The more I look back at GSP/Hughes II, its more of Hughes being retarded and GSP bringing his game. If each guy comes in prepared it'll be like the first fight, with the exception of St. Pierre making "rookie" mistakes.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

benny said:


> Wasn't that when hughes claimed he got kicked in the balls?



Nah, the inside leg kicks were the "balls" shots


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

benny said:


> Wasn't that when hughes claimed he got kicked in the balls?


Na I think that was the kick that tripped him up and made him look like he was getting humilated in the Octagon.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

benny said:


> Wasn't that when hughes claimed he got kicked in the balls?


I don't know if it was the first or second one but one of those kicks really seemed like an excuse for him to take a break.


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

*bars in Michigan*

Hey I will be in farmington hills michigan for UFC 79. Im not sure of any places where the fight will be playing. I was wondering if anyone knew. 

any help is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

oh god


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Check the ufc website. Just about every Hooters in the US shows them so.........yeah.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

rmazzuca said:


> Hey I will be in farmington hills michigan for UFC 79. Im not sure of any places where the fight will be playing. I was wondering if anyone knew.
> 
> any help is much appreciated, thanks.


I think the closest Hooters is going to be in Novi. I don't know of any other bars that are planning on carrying the fight. 

I'll take a look and see what I can come up with for you. 

BTW, I live in Livonia. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG, Just 10 more days !


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

ah thanks a lot, really appreciate it


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I am sooooo stoked for this night of fights!! Only 6 more days. Plus I'll have eaten like a king for 3 or 4 days at the inlaws and the parents. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

*HELP: UFC 79 On Demand*

I just bought UFC 79 on UFC on demand and I'm a little worried. If there's anyone here who's used this website to watch events, could you please tell me how it's supposed to work?

I was hoping after I bought it that I could come back on the 29th, sign in and have it ready but at the bottom of the page it says "_Buyers have 24 hours to finish watching the event._" Now my question is did I buy it too early? If it's just gonna ware off it shouldn't be available to buy this early right? Am I just freaking out for no reason or what? :sign03:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*UFC 79: Awesome!*

UFC 79 will become the benchmark MMA pay-per-view. The card is awesome, featuring great fighters and a drama filled script, im sure it will not disappoint.
GSP vs Hughes will be crazy! I was pissed off when it seemed like Hughes would get the title back by merely beating Serra. No disrespect to Serra but he is not a genuine welterweight champion and his back injury was great news for all fight fans. GSP will take the sheen off Hughes' image as welterweight supremo and ensure that subsequent title shots are earned. I expect GSP vs Koscheck rematch and GSP vs Fitch 5 rounders will be off the chain! 
Iceman vs Silva may disappoint a few people. Considering Chucks last fight i wonder if he has the desire and tenacity anymore to compete with Silva.The rigours of age seem to be depleting the effectiveness of Chuck's stand and bang style and therefore he may not have the same shelf life in the sport as Couture.
Machida vs Sokoudju will be the least predictable fight of the night. Technically there are none better than Machida but sokoudju is explosing and has the weaponry to take Machida out of his comfort zone. 
TIPS: 
GSP by TKO 2nd round
SILVA by KO 2nd round
MACHIDA by Decision


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Serious question: I have to work the night of UFC 79, is there anywhere I can get the event on the internet without paying money?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Serious question: I have to work the night of UFC 79, is there anywhere I can get the event on the internet without paying money?


theres always a few guys who upload the fights onto the internet a day or so after the ppv. they even manage to upload the preliminary fights as well which is great. 

just found a website that will probably have the videos uploaded after the ppv

http://www.mmatko.com/


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Was in Vegas this past weekend and checking out Mandalay Bay on Sunday night. Put some dough on the fights and the guy said Liddell was sitting down in the viewing area Saturday night. Too bad I didn't go down there then :boo01: The guy also said Chuck was on his phone in there, so someone had to go tell him he would have to step out of the book if he wanted to use his phone. :laugh:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

looney liam said:


> theres always a few guys who upload the fights onto the internet a day or so after the ppv. they even manage to upload the preliminary fights as well which is great.
> 
> just found a website that will probably have the videos uploaded after the ppv
> 
> http://www.mmatko.com/


Thank you sir! Repped for your help


----------



## Hesitatenot (Jun 30, 2006)

*Prediction...*

First let me say that I will only comment on 2 bouts here.
GSP vs. MH
CL vs. WS

Both matches (IMO) will require a change in style due to the equivalent strong points.

GSP vs. MH:
GSP will win unless MH returns to his original determination!
MH made me wonder about his determination during the UF series. If MH still wants MS then maybe he will take this one. I hate to say it but I question if MH really wants to regain the belt!?

CL vs. WS:
Damn Good fight if it stays standing.
CL can win this one if he throws in a surprise outside his normal standup technique! When was the last time we saw CL win a ground and pound/submission?

Please don't beat me too bad. JMO! LOL!

Disclaimer being - "All it takes is one mistake!"

I love this sport and I look forward to the outcome the same as you do!

P.S.
Until we come up with a OHC (Over The Hill Club)that knows better, I'm still willing to express my opinion! LOL!


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

**shivers** 2 more days !!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Serious question: I have to work the night of UFC 79, is there anywhere I can get the event on the internet without paying money?


Also people on this forum always have the PPV Events in the media section of this site. They have been getting really good quality videos lately as well.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just a short 34 hours away :thumb02:


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

This fight card is probably the best fight card of 07. Wand vs Liddell is going to be epic and finally shut someone up. Can't wait for this to happen.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Not to mention The Hulk is fighting!


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

If Matt wins this fight I think i'm going to buy an Army of One beanie.


----------



## WIBJJ.COM (Nov 7, 2007)

*UFC 79: Preview, Analysis, PREDICTIONS!*

Check out this Article:

UFC 79: Nemesis - Preview, Analysis, Predictions. 
( http://www.wicombatsports.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=110&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=0 )

Do you agree? 
What are your thoughts and predictions??


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

davidm724 said:


> I don't see Chuck's career as being "over" if he loses to Wandy..


Whatever happended to 2 losses and you're out of the UFC?


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

supermel74 said:


> Whatever happended to 2 losses and you're out of the UFC?


u mean 3 losses but i cant see Chuck getting kicked out of the ufc as he has done so much for them and of course the main part is he is good friends with Dana.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

kilik said:


> u mean 3 losses but i cant see Chuck getting kicked out of the ufc as he has done so much for them and of course the main part is he is good friends with Dana.


Was it 3? I'm not in favor of the old rule either. I'm guessing they did away with it for obvious reasons....to keep their stars around.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

supermel74 said:


> Was it 3? I'm not in favor of the old rule either. I'm guessing they did away with it for obvious reasons....to keep their stars around.


There was a written rule that if you lose 3 fights your out of the UFC? Never heard of that one.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

silvawand said:


> There was a written rule that if you lose 3 fights your out of the UFC? Never heard of that one.


I'm not sure if it was a written rule, but I recall it being referenced a number of times in the past. I'm sure someone on here must remember.


----------



## Judo_BlackBelt (Apr 8, 2007)

silvawand said:


> There was a written rule that if you lose 3 fights your out of the UFC? Never heard of that one.


Robbie Lawler


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well it is 5pm hear, I have cracked my first beer in crazy anticipation for this event!!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Its 10 past 12 in the morning here, I am gonna be up in front of my computer at 3 o 'clock to watch this get started. Until then it's lots of tea and guitar playing to keep myself up.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Judo_BlackBelt said:


> Robbie Lawler


Lawler was supposed to fight Baroni at UFC 51, but he pulled out.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm calling it now, Liddell vs. Silva will be an eventless fight that will go the distance. Both fighters have been badly KO'ed in their last two fights and will be tenative knowing what the other is capable of.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Is anyone predicting what Joe Rogan's "word/phrase du jour" will be? Will it be "phenahhhmenol"... or "outstaaaaanding athlete," or "dahhhhminating," or "this is the most exciting fight we've ever seen in the history of UFC."


----------



## Carparama (Sep 24, 2007)

Is anyone else having issues with the event? Blank screen for me right now.


----------



## tot (Nov 19, 2006)

yeah same problem


----------



## Carparama (Sep 24, 2007)

I ordered it online. First fight was FANTASTIC.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Carparama said:


> I ordered it online. First fight was FANTASTIC.


who won?


----------



## iwatchufc (Dec 30, 2007)

i ordered it but my satelite is fucked up , jesus christ. will someone who is watching it and has a webcam add me and film the TV or something? this is fucked up ...


----------



## tot (Nov 19, 2006)

omggg cant seeee


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Clementi wins first fight with an early stoppage.


----------



## DUBsays (Dec 30, 2007)

Carparama said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the event? Blank screen for me right now.


Same problem in Ohio (Columbus and Cleveland that I know of).

Is it the same elsewhere?


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> I'm calling it now, Liddell vs. Silva will be an eventless fight that will go the distance. Both fighters have been badly KO'ed in their last two fights and will be tenative knowing what the other is capable of.


I also called this long ago. I've called Silva by decision.


----------



## Arctic Cat F7 (Aug 28, 2006)

I got a black screen right now!! THIS SUCKS!!! I've been on hold with the cable company for an hour now! Just a black screen??? WTF???


----------



## IceBlock (Dec 30, 2007)

*Goooooo Chuck!*

Chuck is going to make Silva bark like a dog. Goooooo Chuck!


----------



## JasonCorp (Dec 30, 2007)

What is the result of Wanderlei vs Chuck ? PLs post someone.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Another interim title....


----------



## TKO77 (Dec 31, 2006)

has this started yet..someone post whats happening every minute!


----------



## hopeless (Sep 23, 2007)

my bro told me chuck hit wandy hard, but wandy finished strong.


----------



## smart75 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Guys....anyone knows what is the result of Chuck/Wandy fight...and when will the second fight between Matt and Piear start?


----------



## Forgy23 (Nov 19, 2006)

chuck by unanimous.


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Chuck is back!! Cro Cop's redemption is next!!


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I sucked in my picks tonight but my man GSP had a complete domination win and that's what counts!!!


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

hopeless said:


> my bro told me chuck hit wandy hard, but wandy finished strong.


Forget about that, Wandy took a bad beating. I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Mr. Kimura (Mar 4, 2007)

Silva got killed but got the only knockdown in the fight. Great fight, what a chin on the guy. GSP completely dominated Matt at his own game, WOW!!! Those are 2 class A guys, they embody the true spirit of MMA!!! Thank you Matt and GSP for giving us a fight to remember!!!


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

God damn it, i got killed on my picks for this fight. I did worse than Randy. Good thing i had enough brains to counter bet Lidell vs. Silva so this will help to restore some of my points. Everything alwasy fall into place, there are rarely any surprises. **** it.


----------



## bobbo330 (May 27, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> I'm calling it now, Liddell vs. Silva will be an eventless fight that will go the distance. Both fighters have been badly KO'ed in their last two fights and will be tenative knowing what the other is capable of.


You really nailed that one...:confused05: On a serious note, great fight between those two warriors. As for Hughes, as long as GSP is around he might as well hang up the gloves.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Mr. Kimura said:


> Silva got killed but got the only knockdown in the fight. Great fight, what a chin on the guy. GSP completely dominated Matt at his own game, WOW!!! Those are 2 class A guys, they embody the true spirit of MMA!!! Thank you Matt and GSP for giving us a fight to remember!!!


Both of those fights were awesome, Chuck and GSP both looked like they were back!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Who had _Ghetto boys - Damn it Feels Good to be a Gangster_ as their walk out tune. Missed it because we were too busy ballin around too it.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm guessing it was Guillard. Awesome song, reminds me of Office Space. Kickass movie. I'm glad Guillard lost. Dude needs to back himself up if he talks so much crap.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> I'm guessing it was Guillard. Awesome song, reminds me of Office Space. Kickass movie. I'm glad Guillard lost. Dude needs to back himself up if he talks so much crap.


Heh me too. I blast it on the stereo when I've had a crappy day at work.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, "take this job and shove it" is one of my personal favorites. Although nothing can really top the Ghetto Boys' Damn it feels good to be a Gangsta. I'd like to recreate the "fax machine" scene in the field... Except it would be my supervisor, not a fax machine.

I love my job. I just work with complete idiots who pull all the strings.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Jesus I'm 1/6 on forum bets


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

SurfNinja said:


> Jesus I'm 1/6 on forum bets



I bet everything I had on GSP -- good night for me


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

It was actually a pretty easy night to predict.

Rich has good BJJ, while Guillards is non-existent.
Sao is (apparently) a good striker, but Sanchez is more experienced and talented.
Sokky is a hard hitter, but Machida is more technical in every aspect of the game.
GSP is younger, faster, more talented and more hungry than Hughes.

The only one I had trouble with was Liddell/Silva.

4-1 tonight baby


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

That was a pretty good night of fights. I didn't call them all, but just the ones that mattered. 

*Main Fight Card*

*Interim welterweight championship bout:* Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre

Well I didn't call the method or round of the win, but I am still happy. GSP dominated Matt Hughes in every facet of the game! It was very entertaining watching that smug jerk Hughes take that beating. The look on his face when he verbally tapped out was priceless. Was he saying "Oh God! Oh God, please help me!" heheh

First round, all GSP. Landed a couple good kicks, but it was his take down defense that was impressive as always. Matt couldn't get close to a take down. In fact GSP was able to take down Hughes at will. GSP had Hughes pressed against the cage and punching away at him if there was more time it could have been stopped IMO. Second round, again able to take Hughes down and out wrestle him. I loved the judo-esk throw he took Hughes down with. And finally ended up with a possible triangle choke on Hughes with his legs AND went for a kimura, which had Matt flopping around like a fish out of water when GSP grapped his arm, turned into an arm bar with Hughes' submission. Great fight!

*Light heavyweight bout:* Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva

I really didn't expect this to go to a decision! And I have to say that Wandy has a great chin, he took quite a few of Chucks right hands and remained standing. He was rocked a few times, and possibly playing possum one time in an attempt to lure Chuck in close in the first round I think it was. Chuck went in and they both landed some good shots in the exchange. 

I do believe that if this fight happened multiples times it'd be a toss up every time. Both of them displayed a very impressive stand up game. I think Chuck was rocked quite a few times as well from Wandy's punches, he was pretty good at hiding when he is stunned though. I think he threw kicks to get time to recover. I could tell he knew he didn't think he could KO Wandy when he went for, and got a take down, on Wandy at the start of the second round. That was just something to add points to the score card for him, which he did again at the end of the third round 

It was a good fight to watch. They were both bashed up at the end, Wandy just a little more so, had a pretty bad cut over his right eye from an elbow Chuck threw. Chuck landed a pretty good spinning backfist near the middle of the third round, didn't connect properly, hit Wandy with his forearm, but it still rocked Wandy. And Chuck advanced throwing all he had trying to KO him. After that he paced himself trying not to gas out and ended the third round with a take down on Wandy for the win. I was surprised one judge scored it 30-27 for Chuck. 

*Light heavyweight bout:* Lyoto Machida vs. Cameroon Rameau Sokoudjou

I am pretty happy this went all the way. I got it right that Machida won, however; it was by triangle choke I thought decision originally. Sokoudjou didn't seem comfortable in the fight, Machida kept throwing some pretty good kicks. Sokoujou didn't seem to have any specific plan of attack, and lost because of it. 

*Lightweight bout:* Rich Clementi vs. Melvin Guillard

Once again I was right, Clementi Choked out Melvin (ya don't say!?) near the end of round one. So it ended a lot quicker than I thought it would. 

*Heavyweight bout:* Eddie Sanchez vs. Soa Palalei

I got it wrong, Eddie won. And OMG this was the most boring fight of the night... Soa displayed no talent in any facet of mma. All he did was throw haymakers and tied up with Eddie. And it went on for nearly 3 rounds. The fight ended by referee stoppage near the end of round 3. Apparently due to an injury to Soa's eye I believe. Personally, I just think the Ref ended the fight cause he was tired of watching them waste time. 

4 out of 5 right on the main card? I'll take that. 

*Preliminary Card*

*Light Heavyweight bout:* James Irvin vs. Luis Cane

Janes Irvin apparently won this fight, it wasn't aired so I didn't see it. Apparently He won by disqualification when Cane delivered an illegal knee to Irvin

*Welterweight bout:* Tony DeSouza vs. Roan Carneiro

Well it was Roan for the win but not by submission, which is what I thought. He defeated Tony by TKO in the middle of the second round. This fight was not aired. 

*Lightweight bout:* Nate Mohr vs. Manvel Gamburyan

Manvel won but not by decision, which is what I thought. He was pressing the action and it ended by submission pretty quick in the first round. Won via a leg lock, which looked like it hurt Nate pretty bad. 

*Middleweight bout:* Dean Lister vs. Jordan Radev

Dean Lister took this fight via unanimous decision, all the judges scoring it 30-27. This fight was not aired. 

*Lightweight bout:* Doug Evans vs. Mark Bocek

The Canadian pulls through with a unanimous decision over Bocek all judges scoring it 29-28. Must have been a close fight. This fight was not aired.

And I have 3 out of 5 right for the undercard.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> *Lightweight bout:* Doug Evans vs. Mark Bocek
> 
> The Canadian pulls through with a unanimous decision over Bocek all judges scoring it 29-28. Must have been a close fight. This fight was not aired.


Bocek won that fight. I was pulling for Doug, who's a fellow Alaskan, but I'm sure he put on a great fight.



SuzukS said:


> It was actually a pretty easy night to predict.
> 
> Rich has good BJJ, while Guillards is non-existent.
> Sao is (apparently) a good striker, but Sanchez is more experienced and talented.
> ...


I'm in pretty much the same boat. 
My picks:
*GSP* > Hughes
Wandy > Liddell
*Machida* > Sokky
*No Love* > Melvin
*Sanchez* > Palelei
*Irvin* > Cane (would have been happy with Cane winning though)
*Manny* > Nate
*Booger* > Radev
DeSouza > Carneiro
Evans > Bocek

So, 7/10 is probably my best card ever. I only wish I would have SEEN the damn fights! I've been at work for the past 15 hours, and I missed everything. I really think that with some more experience, Evans could be pretty good in the LW division. I honestly think he should go featherweight in the WEC though.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Oops, got the canadian part right but mixed the names up heh.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

im so pissed that i mised the GSP fight. I never thought I'd see someone dominate Hughes on te ground like that, awsome


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> It was actually a pretty easy night to predict.
> 
> Rich has good BJJ, while Guillards is non-existent.
> Sao is (apparently) a good striker, but Sanchez is more experienced and talented.
> ...


i agree. stupid me, i was hoping for a guillard 1hit KO. I guess clementi was too, since he never got close enough to get railed. 

But as for St. Pierre... I knew he'd win, but I never expected him to DOMINATE hughes like that. what the hell??? Hughes didn't even take him down once did he? it was like Hughes was throwing the fight... but that Kimora was gnarly.
that was indeed fight of the night.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Dec 30, 2007)

u got that right he beat his ass


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I did alright.
I went 4-1 on the maincard but I picked Liddell by KO, GSP by TKO and Machida by decision. So i got the fighters right but I got 3/4ths of the methods wrong.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Just watched it. My thoughts....

Clementi v Guillard: Not a bad fight, I thought guillard may win, his ground game is horrible though. Was funny after the fight.
Sokoudjou v Machida: I expected it to go pretty similar to this, except ithought Machida would win by decision. I like Machida, his technique is great, he was so dominant here, and must be a contendow now with that win.
Palalei v Sanchez: How crap was Palalei - i looked at his record and he has a damn good one, but he was so dreadfull it was baffling me. He made Sanchez look good, but credit where its due, Sanchez did do pretty decent.
Liddel v Silva: WOW. That was an amazing fight, lived up to the expectations and more. I may have to download that fight and watch it again tomorrow. I had Chuck winning 29-28, Wanderlei winning the middle round. Was class fight, all the way through. You better believe Liddel is back.
St Pierre v Hughes: How dominant was St Pierre! I expected him to win, but not with that ease. Took Hughes down at will and shrugged off the Hughes takedown attempts. Made Hughes, one of the best welterweights ever, look poor. He's gonna smash Serra. 

Overall: 9/10. All good fights cept for the Palalei v Sanchez one (thanks Palelei for stopping it getting the 10), but i'm just so happy that the Silva-iddel fight lived up to the hype, i had a horrible deeling it would be a snoozefest, similar to the Liddel v Jardine fight, but boy was i wrong. Amazing fight, i could watch it over and over.

I'm very happy with the card, lived up to my high expectations. Can anyone beat St Pierre? He's looked unbeatable in his last 2 fights. 

Also suprisingly the prelims sounded a bit crap, i've read the commentary for them and they all sound pretty boring, which is a bit of a suprise, as many times the prelims are more exciting than the main cards.


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

liddell silva was dissappointing, looked like silva threw the fight :-(


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

joeyc1137 said:


> liddell silva was dissappointing, looked like silva threw the fight :-(


What the? Why do you think that?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Hmm I went with:

*GSP over Hughes*
Silva over Liddell
*Machida over Sokoudjou
Clementi over Guillard
Gamburyan over Mohr
Sanchez over Paleli
Lister over Radev
Carneiro over DeSouza
Bocek over Evans
Irvin over Cane*

No kidding! I got 9/10 right


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

joeyc1137 said:


> liddell silva was dissappointing, looked like silva threw the fight :-(


blasphemy!:shame01:


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

how could you possibly think Silva threw that fight????? If that were so the bell would never have sounded for Round 3!!!! I don't think many if any could have withstood the beating Wandy took in round 2. I think he is an ultimate warrior type, but just got beat by a guy who wanted it more that night....no crime in that!!!


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

*I would not want to be Keith Jardine!!!!!*

Chuck is gonna get another fight with Jardine before he can move on. I'll pray for Jardine cause Chuck will put him on ice (no pun intended) this time. Keith just run away.......far, far, away.

dragonfly61


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

*George St.Pierre was unbelieveable!!!!!!*

St. Pierre was the prize of this card. I had not seen him fight to many times before.....anew fav of mine. His style seems to change from fight to fight......unbelieveable!!! Master tactician. Matt Hughes may as well go to writing books as long as Georges is around. Matt, you have been GREAT and definite HOF, but you have seen the future and it is GSP!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

